# Jacob's Ladder: Done!



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I finished my Jacob's Ladder this week. What a nifty prop that will really add to my mad scientist's lab this year. Have a look at the video:






The meters on it are both there for show and actually work. However, the meters don't report accurate voltage or current. The overall height of the electrodes is 33" which is quite impressive to see!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Oh bitchin'! It looks old, very nice craftmanship..Where did you get those meters?


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Very cool Zombie-F. I've always liked Jacob's Ladders.


----------



## hauntkid (Dec 16, 2007)

very nice!!! i was gonna make one for my haunt but never got to it, maybe this year!!!!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Dr Morbius said:


> Oh bitchin'! It looks old, very nice craftmanship..Where did you get those meters?


I got the meters from some auctions on eBay. They weren't as cheap as I wished they were, but I really think they help set the look of this thing.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Awesome, Well done Zombie


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Pretty kick ass. Great movement and sound too.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Well done all around. The video was awesome... great music... really made it feel real.


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow very well done and it looks like you did a ton of changes from the meet and make.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

hawkchucker said:


> Wow very well done and it looks like you did a ton of changes from the meet and make.


Yeah, I made the electrodes about a foot taller and built the wooden box with the meters for it. I may bring it along to the next make and take to show it again as well as another prop.

I'm already planning on a second Jacob's Ladder, but with a twist. Electrically, it will work the same, but physically it will be built differently. Now I just need another transformer for free...


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

I like it!!


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

Zombie-F said:


> Yeah, I made the electrodes about a foot taller and built the wooden box with the meters for it. I may bring it along to the next make and take to show it again as well as another prop.
> 
> I'm already planning on a second Jacob's Ladder, but with a twist. Electrically, it will work the same, but physically it will be built differently. Now I just need another transformer for free...


PM me with the info. Remember My kids a Electrican


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

nice Z- looks great , yep the meters add alot to it


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Where did you get the glass tube?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

tonguesandwich said:


> Where did you get the glass tube?


It's actually a plexiglass tube. The company I work at makes some large S-Band antennas and the radome (weather cover) that covers it is a 40" long x 4" diameter clear tube. Well, occasionally we get one that has something wrong with it, so those are free for the taking.


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

ooo...i can just smell the ozone


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, but can it make a grilled cheese?


MMMMMMM grilled cheese!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

randyaz said:


> ooo...i can just smell the ozone


Aye, it is a smell like no other. I like it, actually.



hawkchucker said:


> Yes, but can it make a grilled cheese?
> 
> MMMMMMM grilled cheese!


haha. I bet it could. It burns through paper with little effort. I bet if you jammed a hot dog onto the ends of the ladder, it would cook it pretty well.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Looks great ZF!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Nice work the look is great


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that is cool looking..good job Zombie


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

REALLY nice Zombie....The meters are a must have item...they really sell the prop...outstanding work


----------



## Scott (Mar 5, 2008)

how safe are those things?


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Well, considering on average,it takes 12,000 volts to be able to jump anywhere from 3/8 to 3/4 of an inch in dry air, a typical Jacob's Ladder set up, if mishandled, will probably make you forget how to spell your name (or anything else for that matter) for about an hour or so.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Brad Green said:


> Well, considering on average,it takes 12,000 volts to be able to jump anywhere from 3/8 to 3/4 of an inch in dry air, a typical Jacob's Ladder set up, if mishandled, will probably make you forget how to spell your name (or anything else for that matter) for about an hour or so.


wow


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

So, when are you making one for me?


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Dang that looks so Frankensteinish....you're right, the meters give that extra little bit magic


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

It looks really good. Frankensteinish is a good name for it Creepy.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Wow, that looks amazing! 

According to Brad: "... if mishandled, will probably make you forget how to spell your name (or anything else for that matter) for about an hour or so."

Any chance I could borrow it the next time my in-laws come to visit and wonder how easy it would be to take the plexi tube off? (evil laugh)


----------



## Whispers in the Park (Apr 3, 2008)

Love it...great job on the detail.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice job,ZF


----------

